# hp photosmart plus b210 issues



## gottalovezee (Feb 18, 2011)

hello all,

i am running a mac OS x operating system on a macbook pro (the new version), and have an hp photosmart plus b210 series wireless printer. the issue i'm having is that the printer will often not respond to the computer, and will appear in the print utility as offline or unavailable. The only thing i've found that will somewhat fix the problem is restarting my wifi connection, restarting the printer, and usually waiting up to an hour for them to decide to connect.

what could i do to fix this problem, if anything? i'm not super tech savvy so please help!

p.s. the wireless router i use is an eHome router, security enabled (requires a password).


----------

